# 66 gto rear drum setup question



## dwdavis (Oct 27, 2015)

I have had my 66 gto conv. For some time now. I had never had to do anything with the brakes since I have owned it. The previous owner converted the front to disc. I had the brakes fail on me the other day, and found that it was a simple wheel cylinder that needed to be replaced. I have done many drum brake jobs in my life, so I know…somewhat…what I am doing. I decided to do both sides as well as new brake shoes and springs. That is when I noticed an oddity. One side had both shoes with short pads, and the other side both shoes had long pads. This was obviously a mistake made by the previous owner. There should be one short and one long on each side. Now to my question…could someone please let me know if the long shoes go towards the front of the car, or the back of the car? I have been unable to find much info on this on the web. Thank you in advance for all replies.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

Of the two rear brake shoes, the smaller one goes to the front.


----------



## dwdavis (Oct 27, 2015)

Thank you Pinion, now off to the next fix!


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

primary shoes to the FRONT, secondary shoes to the REAR.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And, as stated, the primary shoes are the short ones.


----------

